# Fahrvergnügen



## comewhatmay

Hola!!!!
Por favor, me estoy volviendo loca con esta frase, alguien podría ofrecerme una traducción que sonara bien?
" Dem Kutscher selbst bleiben das Fahvergnügen mit einem durchzugsstarken Motor und die Sicherheit, seine Fahrgäste dank ESP Airbags und Fahrgastsicherheitszelle gut beschützt zu wissen"
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tonerl

> Por favor, me estoy volviendo loca con esta frase, alguien podría ofrecerme una traducción que sonara bien?



No te preocupes, siempre estamos dispuestos a ayudarte !

Dem Kutscher selbst bleiben das *Fahrvergnügen* mit einem durchzugsstarken  Motor und die Sicherheit, seine Fahrgäste dank ESP Airbags und  Fahrgastsicherheitszelle gut beschützt zu wissen.
*gut beschützt zu wissen:*
saber que los clientes están bien protegidos

Saludos


----------



## osa_menor

Fahrvergnügen ...  placer de la conducción

Un saludo.


----------



## Sepia

Weiß jemand eigentlich, was dieser Wortkünstler mit "durchzugsstark" meint? Einfach nur hohe Leistung? Hohes Drehmoment? Oder was?


----------



## baufred

*... "durchzugsstark"* ist ja kein "reinrassiger" techn. Begriff, meint aber, wie bereits vermutet, hohes Drehmoment überproportional zur PS-Zahl ... heisst im Verhältnis zur PS-Leistung bringen die Räder doch erstaunlich viel an Leistung auf die Strasse ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Tonerl

> *"durchzugsstark"* ist ja kein "reinrassiger" techn. Begriff, meint aber, wie bereits vermutet, hohes Drehmoment überproportional zur PS-Zahl


*Bingo !!!*
 *
durchzugsstarker* *Dieselmotor *
motor diésel de gran fuerza de arrastre  
*Der* *durchzugsstarke* *H**ochleistungsmotor *
*el motor* *de al*to rendimiento  

Aber es gibt den Ausdruck auch außerhalb der Autoindustrie, wie man hier sehen kann:
*durchzugsstark: (**Gran fuerza de arrastre)*
so, dass es einen guten Durchzug hat, wie zum Beispiel:
*ein „durchzugsstarker“ Kamin *

Saludos


----------



## baufred

Tonerl said:


> so, dass es einen guten Durchzug hat, wie zum Beispiel:
> *ein „durchzugsstarker“ Kamin *




... leider hier nicht  :  hier ist es: *ein zugstarker Kamin/Schornstein - una chimenea con buen tiro* 

Saludos  --  baufred -- (arquitecto )


----------



## Tonerl

> ... leider hier nicht  :  hier ist es: *ein zugstarker Kamin/Schornstein - una chimenea con buen tiro*



Ok., ich kann einem Architekten nicht widersprechen, das käme einer Blasphemie gleich, aber ich habe das genau so recherchiert, das heißt:
Man kann sich auf nichts mehr verlassen !

LG


----------

